# Turn signal mod.



## mcnab (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm looking to add a turn signal mod, but I'm unsure what to call it. I've seen them before but I'm not sure what to call it so that I can buy the parts.

Essentially what they are, are LED's that sit above the left and right wheel wells. They're just LED lights and they stay on when you don't have the blinker on. But when you choose a direction it starts flashing that particular side.

What should I be calling this when I search on google or ebay etc to buy a kit for this? (assuming it comes in a kit) . I've tried LED turn signal mod but havent' come up with much. 

The following picture shows roughly what i'm talking about (http://homepage1.nifty.com/toru-taka/PHOTO/CEDIA_MAKER.jpg)
Althought I'd position it forward more and higher. Also that has a oval shape and you can't really see the LEDs. I'd like a more square shape.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

side marker turn signals

you can get ghetto cheap ones on ebay, or even your local Autozone or napa or other car parts store.

nicer ones are hard to find, but they will probably look better.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

go to a junk yard and get some off and audi or vw :thumbup: they allways look good and if the lans is a bit hazy get some vht night shades and tint the lens blacki cant do any more for you unless i buy them myself lol
some euro market 200sx side lights look rather clean


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

sidemarkers...yup all Euro-spec and JDM cars have it.If you have a Sentra, i suggest getting one from a JDM B14, just to stick to the theme


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I dont know about other places but any turn signal modification is illegal in Maryalnd and strictly enforced.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yup make sure its legal in your state first  like the man said

About hookin it up to blink the way you said..

1. splice the positive wire from your parklight and hook it up with another wire for your sidemarkers

2. cut off your sidemarker bulbs negative wire and connect the parklights POSITIVE wire to the sidemnarkers NEGATIVE wire. You gotta trust me on this

3. Your sidemarks stay on when you turn on the parklight and blink when the signal is activated. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I dont know about other places but any turn signal modification is illegal in Maryalnd and strictly enforced.


but hes not modding the turn signal just adding side markers.........if anything its safer. sometimes ther is a car and i have no idea where they r going but if they hadd these on them i would know exactly what they were doin. now if he had them and was taking them off that would be bad and i would be behind the popo given him a ticket. the reason i sayin this is cuz i too live in md and i was gona do this as well. accually i got online to order them from ebay right now lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> but hes not modding the turn signal just adding side markers.........if anything its safer. sometimes ther is a car and i have no idea where they r going but if they hadd these on them i would know exactly what they were doin. now if he had them and was taking them off that would be bad and i would be behind the popo given him a ticket. the reason i sayin this is cuz i too live in md and i was gona do this as well. accually i got online to order them from ebay right now lol


I realize that it may be considered safer but any exterior modification is generally shot down by MD police, safer or not.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I realize that it may be considered safer but any exterior modification is generally shot down by MD police, safer or not.


bah! oh well thats around 15 bucks i wont be spending then popo allways messen with erreybodys fun


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

in NJ, as long as the side marker is amber and is not lit up all the time, its ok , but if its white or blue.. and its lit up the whole time you're driving.. hmm gonna get pulled over. I did and few of my friends


----------

